# killer



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just had to post a pic of my new beastie







He's just eaten a mouse not much smaller than himself!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You didn't actually think you could post a picture that cool looking and not be expected to explain what kind of frog it is, did you?

Thing looks awesome dude, you don't worry about him darting off when you let him out of the tank?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Is that a pacman frog?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Just had to post a pic of my new beastie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a PIG !


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a horned frog (pacman). They are pretty cool.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very cool









i cant get my new guy to eat


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a sweet pic you got there. He doesnt try to take off when you let him out?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice!!

Looks like he's smiling


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Today's the first time I've ever seen one. Saw him in the shop and thought 'NICE'. Bought a book, spent an hour sat in the car reading about him. I hate spur of the moment buys...Went back in to the shop and asked to see if he'd eat. The owner pulls a small (dead) mouse from under the counter and sticks it in front of him....WHAM.....in one mouthful.He just sat there with the mouses tail hangin out of the corner of his mouth like a cigarete.










Just had to bring him home. I know that they get big by the way, and its not good to feed them on mice to often. but he's just ace.







England has nothing remotely similar, our frogs are pussies in comparison


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats cool theres a shop near me in leeds that is really good for stuff like that

clickme


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> thats cool theres a shop near me in leeds that is really good for stuff like that
> 
> clickme


 Cheers Englishman









I'll have to pay a visit.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice frog


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the picture is funny, i cant describe it


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol nice looking pic!
funny looking lil guy!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow, very colorful lil dude


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol he so cool, how big they get?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lonald said:


> lol he so cool, how big they get?


 Salad plate size aparently







Its an Argentinian horned frog (pacman frog) next time i feed him I'll try to get some pics


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> the picture is funny, i cant describe it


 i know what you mean, there is just somthing about them that makes me chuckle


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

j_burf said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > the picture is funny, i cant describe it
> ...


 I never buy pets spur of the moment.. but this little fella just had something about him... sort of cute and inocent looking....and then you stick a mouse in front of him and he's not so inocent anymore..cant wait till he's a bit bigger. I'll tell my brother to tickle his nose. its guaranteed to try to eat his finger.

To quote the book i bought "folklore abounds regarding the ferocity of the beasts....One tale in their native South America claims that the horned frogs,..grab the lips of livestock grazing to closely to them and then hang on until the hapless cow or horse dies of starvation" this is of course an extreme over exageration, a bit like the reputation of piranhas.

The book also saysthat they..."have an optimistic attitude about their ability to vanquish a larger foe.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> To quote the book i bought "folklore abounds regarding the ferocity of the beasts....One tale in their native South America claims that the horned frogs,..grab the lips of livestock grazing to closely to them and then hang on until the hapless cow or horse dies of starvation" this is of course an extreme over exageration, a bit like the reputation of piranhas.


 haha,









Would love to see that!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

dinner


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Finnished :laugh:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i gotta see more pics of this thing, you cant show that without a pics of it in its mouth


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I know. missed it







got to wait another week before its time to feed him again. I'll have to try him sooner though. sorry, I'm gutted I missed it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

ROFL your pac is awsome, how big will his poo be after that pinkie


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Liquid Snake said:


> ROFL your pac is awsome, how big will his poo be after that pinkie










no idea, i havent seen the remains of the pinkie he ate yesterday. Didnt think he'd eat this one. thats partly why i missed the shot. One greedy frog.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Liquid Snake said:


> ROFL your pac is awsome, how big will his poo be after that pinkie










they take pretty nice sized craps

and they only need a 10g for life
and are one of the best frogs imo


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

will he eat until he's full, or just continue to eat whatevers put in front of him ?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That guy is pretty cool.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

RIBBET RIBBET


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

coolll


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

lol, wheres he sitting, you just keep em in the kitchen







and true we really need pics of that pinky in his mouth..


----------

